# Para Ordnance WartHog .45



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I was looking at this Warthog .45 LNIB & liked it. The main reason was that it was a .45 in the smallest package that I had ever seen. Asking price is $650.00, is that a fair price?
I dont know much about Para Ordnance and their handguns and cant find much info on the WartHog online. Function? Reliability? I own several handguns from Walthers to Colts to Rugers, but no experience with Para. Anyone with any experience with it? or any reviews would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Warthog is just the old Para P11 in new clothes. The P11 has a reasonably good reputation. Short 1911s do tend toward more functional problems than bigger versions, however.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The Warthog is just the old Para P11 in new clothes. The P11 has a reasonably good reputation. Short 1911s do tend toward more functional problems than bigger versions, however.


what? No frame comments? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> what? No frame comments? :mrgreen:


What, about it being a cast gun? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I looked at a Para, and shied away from the Warthog due to some issues a good friend had with a Para-Carry .45, and online comments about a good number of FTF issues... specifically w/ the Warthog. But to be fair, when you pack a stubby 45 case into a shorty gun, they all have more issues.

I think that most FTF issues with compact autos come from the shooter's inability to grip the gun firmly enough to allow the recoil system to work. 1911 style guns (and polymers for that matter) send a heavy slide to the rear (heavy vs total gun weight), driven by recoil, to eject the empty.

The shooter has to provide the resistance to this rearward reaction for the slide to eject a case fully. If the gun is "limp-wristed", or allowed to "roll" like a big revolver, it may fail to eject perfectly... and shorter slides are the worst.

With a 3-finger grip, it's hard to create enough leverage to resist the recoil flip that you can with a full 4-finger grip.

Add a "slow" slide form a .45ACP at around 800-900fps, to a fat case with more brass to clear, and a "less than firm" grip on the gun, and you're bound to get FTFs with almost any auto. 

With a 1100-1200fps 9mm, clearing a skinny 9mm case, there's less limp-wrist issues for a small gun. The case comes out fine, no matter the brand.

Just a theory, but based in sound principles...


My answer: 
Compact (3-finger) gun... 9mm
Full Size gun... .45ACP


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My understanding of the functioning issues with 3" 1911s is that they are mainly related to dwell time/slide cycling speed.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Like the others, I've heard of issues with 3" 1911 style pistols. Mainly like Mike says regarding cycling speed, etc. Some guns do fine and some don't. My Colt Defender works flawlessly so maybe I got lucky. The Para is a pretty good gun and I've heard customer service is pretty good. You could check out the 1911 forum and go to the Para sub-forum for more specific information. A three inch barrel will do it but everything's got to be just right. :smt023


----------



## bbersani (May 10, 2011)

WHATEVER you do, buy something else! I bought one, and it has proven to be the most expensive, unreliable piece of JUNK ever to come off the shelf. I went with a Glock 36 and am COMPLETELY satisfied. I am currently in a discussion with Para about how they are going to make this right. JUNK JUNK JUNK!


----------



## bbersani (May 10, 2011)

BTW, Para's customer service SUCKS


----------



## farthog (Feb 5, 2014)

*warthog - failure to eject ten times in a row*

HaHa, I must have bought the $650 warthog from hell. Ten times in a row failure to eject Magtech range ammo. The thing that really irked me is that I was dead nuts accurate like with my flawless Colt Defender series 90. FTF's make me think I wasted my money $650. Lnib in box.

My para black ops recon fires flawlessly, My tricked out Colt Gov't series 70 fire flawlessly, My Colt Gold Cup National Match fires flawlessly, my Detonics Combat Master fires flawlessly, my Glock 21 fires flawlessly...

This WARTHOG is really a BIG LETDOWN.

I already read everyone's remarks. Too bad I didn't read them before I went and bought this gun. I sent it to smith to see if possibly it is something besides a boat anchor.

What a big disappointment, especially since I was so psyched up to shoot today too!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Pity.  I've always wanted one.


----------



## farthog (Feb 5, 2014)

It was a gun I wanted because but with 10 rounds too, sounds perfect, right?. Also the good luck on colt's defender and the detonics combat master guns I shot well with last week ..I bet it's something internal because I shoot firmly and changed stances in the range test. The warthog was dead nuts accurate, just 1 round at a time. I'm over it. Time to think positive it can be remedied.


----------

